# bmw325xi or Audi A41.8TQ



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

adc said:


> I doubt that anybody considering an A4 or 325iX would really consider a WRX as an alternative.


:hi:

I did.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Because many/most people who get AWD don't get snows. The fact that you realize that AWD won't help you stop any faster already puts you ahead of most people in the knowledge departement. I think any of these combinations are probably fine in winter as long as people knew the limitations of what they were driving... but many people don't.


Very true, a large number of SUV drivers are the most obvious example of this. The problem is not just limited to driving in snow though, many people drive to fast in the rain.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Sti*



___lk___ said:


> u realized i said "STI", right? (aka the one that has 90 more horsepower)


So how does the STI change ALL the negative aspects of the WRX??? The interior is still small and cheesy, the doors still flimsy and the engine probably much of the same (I admit I haven't tested it though, but it is after all just a bigger iteration of the flat 4).

How does an extra 90HP protect you or your family better in the event of a crash???

If I wanted more speed and a stiff ride, I would have considered a new M3, an Evo 8, or kept my 98 M3 (in that order). Still no STI in my list (and there is no need to flame, this is my list after all  ).

But all that matters is that you're happy with your selection... I know I am with mine.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

adc said:


> So how does the STI change ALL the negative aspects of the WRX???


The extra power doesn't eliminate all the negatives. But all cars are compromises and some may find that the extra power tilts the balance.

One of my favorite examples is the Z06 vs the M3. They have similar prices and performance, but are drastically different in terms of refinement, practicality and character. At this stage in my life, I want one of those two cars but not the other. If I were 20-30 years older, I'd probably want the other one instead.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> One of my favorite examples is the Z06 vs the M3. They have similar prices and performance, but are drastically different in terms of refinement, practicality and character. At this stage in my life, I want one of those two cars but not the other. If I were 20-30 years older, I'd probably want the other one instead.


Given your professed profession , I'd have to guess the M3 - you need the extra space for your colleagues and loot.

If I were to guess on your age, I'd go for the Z06 - it's a wild wild ride and fast as ****.

So, which one is it? 

adc
03 330 ZHP

PS: and yes, I understand what your are saying about one aspect or other tilting the balance. But in my mind a buyer considering a 325 or A4 is not after extreme performance to begin with. He/she wants a little bit of comfort with it etc. - otherwise these 2 vehicles are absolutely the wrong ones to consider.

Come to think of it, that's exactly the subject of the original thread...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I've said which one I would perfer a number of times in past threads, but you may have missed them. 

I'd perfer the Z06 today if I was going ot spend that kind of money on that kind of car. If I was older and my body was less willing to deal with the compromises of that car, the M3 would be the more likely candidate.

The WRX was a strong contender for me when I was looking. The significantly lower price of the WRX made me willing to forgive a lot, but ultimately, the balance that I wanted wasn't there. If the STi had been available in November 2001, that's probably what I would have bought. The day I ordered (well, decided to order anyway) my xiT, I had woken up expecting to buy a used C5 Corvette. How's that for a non sequiter?


----------



## seanwalmsley (Nov 23, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I agree. My (also almost entirely uneducated) guess is that the Audi is probably better on dry. It's definitely a more mature AWD system. I also am not a big fan of the jacked-up-looking ride height of the xi.
> 
> :dunno:


I'm not sure how less than an inch (56.5" vs 55.7"--measure it!) of extra height can give anything a "jacked-up" look, and having driven a 325 xi in one of the worst winters in the Northeast without so much as a slip, I'll stick with the BMW and its "newer" AWD system, in wet, or dry.


----------

